# Sharp stictch like pain on right hand side - anyone heard of this?



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

HI All,

I am currently on the 2WW after our 6th IUI.  I had a mc in Dec07 and my last 3 IUI's i have had increased doses of gonal f (only) and the same strength HCG trigger shot.  The day after the trigger shot my (.)(.) feel sensitive and begin to get sore nipples - sorry tmi.

On the last 2 IUIs AF has turned up only 8 dpo.

yesterday was 5 dpo and my (.)(.) have became a little less sore but I have developed a sore stitch like pain in my RHS (above ovary area) and I really don't know what it could be.  any ideas......

When i did get my BFP in Dec07, I remember having shotting pains from my Right ovary and then when i developed shoulder tip pain they thought this could mean an ectopic.  However as this is so early and during 2WW I am wondering if this stitch/pulling pain could be a good sign or something else entirely.

I'm going a bit mad on this 2WW  - arghhh    

Thanks for listening and Babydust to all.
cera
x


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Cera

I'm sorry I can't be all that much use but I tend to get pg like symptoms from the trigger shot - took me 4 attempts to realise that's what was causing - kept thinking I was actually pg. I had sore boobs and the whole shooting match.

I have read a couple of other threads asking about about stitches on this site so maybe if you go back a few pages you might find something useful.

Good luck and fingers crossed it's a good sign!
hugs
deliadoll
x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks Deliadoll

How are you doing?

Cera x


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm ok Cera, thanks for asking. I had an acupuncture session on Tuesday and the lady is so lovely and positive, it really perked me up. I've started on my Gonal again so hopefully this month I'll be joining you with a BFP?!?!?!?!?

Keep me posted how you get on.

Hugs
deliadoll
x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

That;s great.  I have been accupuncture this time, I do agree it has helped me be a bit more positive (hard at times).  And I do find it sooo relaxing if nothing else.  Work is very stressful just now which panis me more that stress will make things not work.

Fingers crossed its your time this month    

Cera x


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Cera 
When I win the lottery I'll send you a big wad of cash and then we can both pack in our jobs. I always wonder if work wasn't doing my head in so much would I be pregnant by now? I hate my job and don't feel I can leave and start another job during treatment - time off for appointments etc. I've stupidly put my life on hold and kept putting off looking for a new job for the last (almost) 3 years always thinking it will be this month I fall pg - would be unfair to new emplyer and mat leave etc. How stupid have I been?

This is my second last IUI before joining the waiting list for IVF so if this fails I'll be looking for a new job right away.

Try to let work stuff just wash over you. I'm constantly saying to myself in my head "what do you care, just ignore it and forget about it". Then the next day I feel like I'm going to explode.

Sorry for waffling on - just not heard anyone else worrying that work stress is playing a part in things.

Good luck again!


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

I completely have the same worries and concerns as you.  I did take a break 4 years ago and changed jobs as I found a long cummute was adding stress.  Now out of the frying pan and into the fire!! But I know if we end up going private (big worry just now) that I need this job.  I did used to love it, even thou it was stressful at times - but its changed and no just getting me down.  So need the positive energy.

I am in a similar stage to you re IUI's (this is the last in my mind), and trying to get consultant to refer me for IVF list.  He is adamant that as IUI worked once it could work again - but in my mind that was never viable.  I know IVF won't be easy but they know so much more and has better success rates.

Anyway, thanks for listening and anytime you want the favour returned just IM me.

Cera x


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi i just thought i'd join in ur conversation.  Im now on my last iui and hope to go to ivf next, but as im nhs funded and dont really have the sort of money to go private, im having to cling on to my job for the money and feel the stress doesnt help.  As this is in my minds my last ditch attempt, ive just been signed on sick for a month, jus to take the stress down abit.  although its easier being off work, appointments etc, it also gives me longer to think about things and think ive really got myself on a low.  I cry everyday hoping that this will work, and worrying about how i can afford ivf, as consultant now says we can only have 2 iui's or 1 ivf on nhs as we are unexplained, and ive had 3 iui's now so funding is up.  Anyway hope you both ok, and good luck xxx


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Jess, that's awful. I'm so sorry you are feeling so down just now. So many of us here will know exactly how you feel. Try really hard to keep yourself busy - long walks / friends round / any hobbies? 

I don't understand how one region can give you so much and others so little. I get 6 IUI's and 2 drug assisted IVFs and from each of those 2 IVF and I have another 2 attempts with any frosties which could be 6 in total. Although I don't suppose any of that will make you feel any better but it makes me wonder if there could be any way around your situation where you could get treated in a different region?

Jess I'm wishing you all the luck in the world and hope this attempt works for you so you don't have to worry about any of this stuff anymore.

Take care of yourself
hugs      
deliadoll
x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear your situation Jess.

Its hard isn't it?  Try and not dwell too much.  Its ok to be sad and have a few tears but just remember this site always has someone willing to listen.  Maybe try and fill up your time whilst you are off - I've found getting a really funny book has helped before.  Even just going for a walk daily helped me before when I was off work.  Not been as lucky this time, and finding work hasn't taken my mind off thinking.

Take care of yourself
Cera x


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi thanks all, for your knid words, always count on this site to make you feel better, thinks its the fact that i know im not alone in all this, fingers crossed it works this time, but trying to not get hopes up too high.  The higher they are the harder you fall!! fingers crossed til thursday when 2ww is finally up xx


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

hi Jess

I hope you're feeling bit better this week. I'm keeping everything crossed for you, and hope by Thursday you will have some good news to share with us.

hugs
dd
x


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Bloody period is on its way, spotting today so obviously third time unlucky for us, im so gutted, i hate this **** !


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Aww jess just wanted to send u some  .  

It is so difficult. Take a few days to yourself and don't feel guilty about the me time. Your day will come - my mantra is what doesn't kill u makes u stronger and has never been more than about IF. 

Take care and any time u want to let off feel free.

Cera x


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Awe Jess, I'm so sorry. Waiting for your AF to come is totally depressing. Any chance it's the elusive implantation bleeding?

I keep telling myself this is a marathon not a sprint - next time will be your time.   

Hope you're ok.

hugs  
dd
x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

i like that DD - its probably the only marathon I will do but may buy new running shoes anyway he he  

Jess - Pls let us know how you are doing?

Cera x


----------

